# Anemometro+dados+conexao com computador



## Junior (25 Out 2010 às 16:06)

Boa tarde!
Sou novo no forum, por isso se tiver colocado o topico no sitio errado peço desculpa.

É o seguinte, sou estudante, e num trabalho que tenho que fazer, necessito de ter um anemometro. Ora, necessitava de obter os dados do vento, armazenando os mesmos num computador. Por isso, peguntava se alguem conhece algo do genero à venda, por exemplo anemometro com conexao a computador por Rs232 e com o respectivo software, ou com outra interface para a comunicacao dos dados.

Cvmps


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2010 às 18:57)

Olá e bem vindo ao Forum!

para uma instalação fixa e simples, talvez este seja uma solução bastante em conta:

http://www.inspeed.com/wind_data_logging/Windware_Wind_Speed_Data_kit.asp


Anemómetro com cabo, cabo de dados e software data logger para ligar ao PC ( não mede a direcção do vento)
________________________________________________________________________________________

Para uma utilização móvel e também com possibilidade de descarregar os dados no PC ( armazena até 2000 campos para posterior análise no Pc)

http://www.nkhome.com/kestrel/kestrel-4000/

http://webapps.easy2.com/cm2/flash/generic_index.asp?page_id=35842751

à venda em Portugal por 315 euros aqui:

http://www.solostocks.pt/venda-prod...o-analise/medidores/aneometro-avm-4000-685671 

http://www.solostocks.pt/empresas/i...ctorelevante-engenharia-e-sistemas-lda-870520

Loja física em Vila Nova de Gaia


----------



## Junior (25 Out 2010 às 20:58)

Snifa disse:


> Olá e bem vindo ao Forum!
> 
> para uma instalação fixa e simples, talvez este seja uma solução bastante em conta:
> 
> ...



Dei com este forum por acaso, e já estou supreendido positivamente . Muito obrigado pela resposta. O que pretendo de facto é uma instalação fixa( por lapso nao indiquei isso) e a primeira solução é sem duvida a mais indicada, e pesquisei bastante e nunca encontrava algo assim. Será que me poderá dizer alguma loja onde estará à venda? Eu sou do Porto, por isso achei logo interessante haver uma loja fisica em Gaia, mas pode ser de qualquer sitio de Portugal, desde que dê para fazer encomenda.


cvmps


----------

